# Crew List - Freeport



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

I always need two-three crew out of Freeport when I go out. The boat will be 25' Cape Horn with Twins/Epirb, etc.

I usually have 2 full grown crew and 1-2 kiddos, so father/mother son, or sons, would be great. We have some cold coors light while out, so don't expect a non drinking trip.

Also, don't be ****** if we tuck tail and fish for shark off the beach if the weather is bad..

Split gas/oil/bait with all full grown ppl on board. I would like a mailing/text list, so email me your phone number @ [email protected]


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Michael and Christian (12) 714-321- 9070,got gear


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Josh (FISH TAILS) and Carli (11) 281-384-5964 
I have been wanting to get my daughter out on a trip but kinda hard with die hard crew and the money it cost so let me know sometime may be able to help out.
I have all my own gear and then some.


----------



## jimmyjoe (Jun 10, 2006)

Jimmy 46 and Alex 13 would love a day on the water, split cost is cool, watching a kids face light up is priceless. I will email my info to you. tight lines.


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

FISH TAILS said:


> I have been wanting to get my daughter out on a trip but kinda hard with die hard crew and the money it cost


Excellent point Josh, and one I should have clarified, I fish for fun and many times never land a fish because I am baiting hooks or casting. Die Hard is fine just don't expect that attitude while on my boat!


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

My dad and I fish out of freeport quite frequently as well. He owns a 22' Sailfish that we've been fishing out of for about 4 years now up to 70mi. out. I'm 24 and in college so I usually play deckhand/captain. We've been looking to get a decent crew together to fish with, I will send you contact info.

Oh and we don't mind a few cold blue mountains either :cheers:


----------



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey HTC, I fish out of freeport also and I'm looking for an offshore ride. I have no problem splitting fuel, bait, and beer cost, and I don't mind clean up. I'm 24 and never been offshore so also looking for knowledge to. I can only go weekends mostly sat cause work. Pm or text at 832 435 9849


----------

